# Hello, Northern California



## Golfcart (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I just got into Archery, bought my first bow about a week ago. (Diamond, Rock). So far, so good! =) 

Look forward to learning a lot while I stick around these forums!:shade:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Golfcart. Have fun here.


----------



## norcalray (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome... AT is a great forum... I'm new to archery as well. I have learned so much from all the great post and members.. Where are you in norcal?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :cheers:


----------



## Golfcart (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm located in Modesto. North of Fresno and South of Sacramento if unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## norcalray (Jan 13, 2009)

Golfcart said:


> I'm located in Modesto. North of Fresno and South of Sacramento if unfamiliar with the area.


Know Modesto well I went to school in Oakdale. Im up in the Sac area.. If you ever head up this way I can recommend a few places to shoot:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

